
Google App Engine: Pushing Updates with the Channel API (Best Buy's example) - raphar
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2011/02/pushing-updates-with-channel-api.html
======
exit
> _The Channel API does not currently support broadcasting a single update to
> many connected clients_

implementing this kind of thing is really tiresome and i wish google would
provide a generic broadcast solution.

in general, fan out / fan in solutions seem like a missing part of the app
engine sdk.

